# Chris Pine is seen in a casual getup consisting of a graphic tank top, denim jeans, and slippers as he shops for furniture in Hollywood - October 31,2



## Mandalorianer (2 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## baby12 (12 Okt. 2016)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Dana k silva (12 Okt. 2016)

Thanks for Chris


----------

